# Worth Anything?



## Blackout (Mar 26, 2016)

I have no idea on these bikes this worth anything? can put more pics up if needed. Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 26, 2016)

A 1975 Continental with a small 20" frame in that condition is worth about $25 to maybe $50.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks! for that if someone is around Holland Mi area and wants it come get it for free


----------

